# importing a car from England



## ISGS (23 Nov 2005)

Hi everyone,

first post here.

I've read some of the stickies but would like to post a few questions too.

I'd like to buy a Lexus IS200.
I can buy it =# for €26,000
or from England, here [broken link removed]
for about €9K plus €6K (VRT)

Does that make sense? I read on boards that it only makes sense to import a car from England if it the cars value is in the 15s to 20K range.

What am I missing? apart from about 1000 euro for costs, RAC, HPI, and flights and ferry back.

Sorry if this has been asked before, I just wanted to post it (having read the previous posts)

A guy I know who does this as a part time job, tell's me I should buy a 316 instead, easy to sell in 12 months, apparently.


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Nov 2005)

Why do you want to sell in 12 months?  

A few people have said that a 316 is a little short on power.

I note that you are assuming that you will win the auction at €9k, with 3 days to go-is this realistic?

How have you calculated the VRT?  Is it on the Revenue's open market value (OMV)?


----------



## ISGS (23 Nov 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Why do you want to sell in 12 months?


Hi CCOVICH, a car industry rule of thumb is to buy at 3 years and sell at 4, due to the majority of depreciation hit having taken place.



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> A few people have said that a 316 is a little short on power.


I am not sure. Depends on the year of the 316. Prior to 2002? the 316, was a 1.9l, after '02, it became a 1.8l. 
It'll take the IS200 about 10s to get to 60, which I'm happy with.



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> I note that you are assuming that you will win the auction at €9k, with 3 days to go-is this realistic?


Perhaps, the IS200 market is currently depressed due to the introduction of the IS250. Many part exchanges are happening. Ten may be better than nine, I reckon it'll sell for about 10.



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> How have you calculated the VRT? Is it on the Revenue's open market value (OMV)?


I have used the VRT servelet to calculate the expected VRT on all specs of IS200 from 2000 to 2003 for all trim levels.

Not being rude, but you haven't answered any of my questions.
I appreciate that concept of giving to a site before I get from this site, so perhaps you could try and answer some of my questions in my original post?


----------



## zag (23 Nov 2005)

Won't you have to pay VAT on it too ?

z


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Nov 2005)

ISGS said:
			
		

> Not being rude, but you haven't answered any of my questions.
> I appreciate that concept of giving to a site before I get from this site, so perhaps you could try and answer some of my questions in my original post?


Well, I'm not sure that I didn't answer any of your questions-I asked whether you were sure of getting the car at the current price and whether you had calculated the VRT correctly, these would strike me as possible pitfalls. You are running a HPI check and having the car checked by the RAC, so I guess that covers two more.

You also seem to know a good bit about the car trade in general, so I'm not sure how much additional info you are likely to get on this site. Posters like  may be able to appraise you of some other aspects, but I think you're better off on boards.ie or another more car/non-financial site.

zag, there is no VAT as long as the car has a certain amount of kms on the clock (around 10k or so I think, I'm not bothered about looking it up at the monent )


----------



## RS2K (23 Nov 2005)

ISGS said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> first post here.
> 
> ...



I haven't checked your maths, but assuming they are correct you are spot on.

There's always money to be made importing a used car ex. U.K.

Selling on 12 months later may be an issue however. The Irish market is narrow, and awash with used product. The demand for a 5 or 6 year old 2 litre car like that (nice and all as the IS200's are) might be a sluggish.

Clean 1.4 and 1.6 motors sell better here privately.


----------



## Alan Moore (24 Nov 2005)

RS2K said:
			
		

> Clean 1.4 and 1.6 motors sell better here privately.



And attract a lower rate of VRT.


----------



## RS2K (24 Nov 2005)

The other thing is ebay. Be very wary. Not all that glitters on there is gold.

Check the paperwork, service history (call garage), engine and chassis numbers very carefully. HPI is essential.

Never, ever bid blind. You need to see the car and drive it first.

I'd also say view a few possibles first, then buy the best one. Autotrader isn't a bad source.


----------

